# muller light yogrts, good or bad?



## zero2hero2013 (Jun 20, 2011)

just to confirm, are they good or bad?

91 calories, 7g of protein, 14g of carbs, 14 of which are sugar,0.1g of fat and they taste great.

is there any real cons to these? i am using them as a snack 1 a day during natural bulking and cutting


----------



## Dan1234 (Apr 2, 2011)

well it's not much of anything... i'd have natural yog with a banana and vanilla whey mixed in


----------



## Dan1234 (Apr 2, 2011)

plus that's quite a lot of sugar


----------



## Nocarbs (Aug 5, 2011)

Mullers have lots of sugars and other crap in them, I believe the Best yogurt to have is this










Fage 0% Total 170g tubs

Per 100g

10.1g protein

0g fat

0g sugar

0g carbs

So in one tub thats over 15g of protein, mix is with honey, have a banana with it etc etc


----------



## Greenspin (Dec 27, 2010)

If you like them, and they fit the appropriate parameters of your diet and goal, then go for it. It's no wonder food, but that does not mean you should avoid it.


----------



## zero2hero2013 (Jun 20, 2011)

my work place sells em so its easy i guess. maybe i should buy some of this greek yogurt and try it with a banana or something. although thoose fage ones look interesting, where can you buy em?


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

14g of sugar.

i buy irish yoghurts, they are in tesco...

no added sugar

pro-biotic

only brand i found that dont add sugar into the yoghurt.

0% fat...who cares, its 15g of sugar that matters!!! lol


----------



## Beats (Jun 9, 2011)

Incredible Bulk said:


> 14g of sugar.
> 
> i buy irish yoghurts, they are in tesco...
> 
> ...


Ive had them Irish ones mate there great!


----------



## Nocarbs (Aug 5, 2011)

Incredible Bulk said:


> 14g of sugar.
> 
> i buy irish yoghurts, they are in tesco...
> 
> ...


Only brand ??? ive just named another Fage 0% has nothing in but high protein, thats live cultured yogurt

and OP all major supermarkets sell this


----------



## Greenspin (Dec 27, 2010)

There really is no problem with 14g sugar, unless there is an actual reason that you need to avoid it. Even for a type 1 diabetic this is fine, providing they jab accordingly.

If you enjoy it OP, then eat it (but in relation to my first comment). If you find it most convenient and your are happy to eat, then eat it. If you want to make a change to a more 'nutritionally beneficial' snack/yogurt, then say. But don't let the sugar non-issue put you off.


----------



## zero2hero2013 (Jun 20, 2011)

i think il try and buy some of these low sugar ones and use these muller ones as a back up if i forget to take them to work etc. i think for people on a low carb or keto diet its probably more important but for me it will do the job, besides its better then a bar of chocolate 

thanks for all the opinions guys and next major shop il do il keep my eyes open


----------

